# Gvwr Qustions?



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a F-250 and on the inside of the door it says 8800 GVWR I had my truck on the scale it weights 7200. So that means I can put 1600lbs in it?

Now on the same sticker it says max weight on front axle 4200lbs and max weight on rear axle is 6250lbs. So thats a total of 10450lbs.

What am I missing? Can the truck max weight be 8800lbs or 10450lbs?

Thanks
Duane


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll have to check the door sticker on my 2006 PSD when I get home. I know it has a yellow sticker that says I can put 2283 pounds in people and cargo in it as it left the factory. I put a topper on though. i did weigh it recently though.

At the scales, 6.0L PSD 4x4 short bed, 4740 front axle, 3480 rear, 8220 total. 

My F250 has the 10,000# GVWR "package" which I think is really just a marketing/registration tax thing more than anything I think.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My take is that if keep below the max axle weight, you should be fine. However, if you use it commercially, MI makes you sign the back of the registration saying that you won't go over the GVWR that it is registered at.

You can order trucks with different GVWR packages (as noted by the new ones having the 10k package available). I second that I think it is mainly for registration purposes in some states.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I made an excuse to run home over lunch to check the door sticker.

Door sticker says: GVWR=10,000, GAWR:FRNT=5600;REAR=6100

Again, weighed at the scale: GVW=8220, GAW:FRNT=4740;REAR=3480 (that was with a full tank of fuel).

Also, I was a little off on the people & cargo rating. The sticker says 2322 available for passengers and cargo (from the factory). I believe a 150 pound driver is assumed.... so let's just say...well..that number is really lower than it states ;-) Then I added the topper which is probably 350-400 pounds. Whatever the actual rating, I just have to subtract my actual weight of 8220, from the GVWR of 10000, to find what people and cargo can consume. That amounts to 1720. So, next chance I get, I'll weigh the camper too...so I can see how much the *real* hitch weight is. I'm guessing it will be around 800. i really have nearly that much room on the rear axle alone, so with the WD hitch, I should have comfortable margins on both axles and hopefully room for error on total GVWR.



> I have a F-250 and on the inside of the door it says 8800 GVWR I had my truck on the scale it weights 7200. So that means I can put 1600lbs in it?



Did the scale weight show the axle weights separated too? 


I think the axle weight ratings are more important too, but I'd try not to go over the GVWR if you don't have to.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

the max axle weights are for loading purposes on each axle. you unfortunately can't add the two together and get your max, as that would put you over your legal overall weight. for instance, if you put a pallet of cement blocks in the back of the truck, you could be under the rating for the total truck but over the rating for the rear axle, with all that weight concentrated on the back. the same in the front if you put a big snow plow on. the CCC is also dependent on your tires, so you should see another sticker there for the tires. our FORD's come with continental contitrac tires stock most of the time, so the sticker should mention those tires and the load rating for them, or whatever tire came stock with your truck. you may or may not have the same tires with the same load rating on now.....

what year is your F250 ? around 2001 ? with an 8800lb. GVWR it must not have any of the heavy duty packages, like the snowplow prep or camper packages, or extra GVWR packages.......it seems a little light to me........

my F350 has the 11,400lb. GVWR package, which i think is the highest. that includes the snow plow prep (beefier front end) and slide in camper certification (extra springs and sway bars). my rear axle rating is 7000lb and the front is 6000lb. but no way can i go to 13,000lbs. total. my tire sticker says max cargo and passengers is 3682lbs. with tires at 70psi in the front and 80psi in the rear. my empty weights with a full tank of fuel are steer axle 4680lb, drive axle 3360lb. for 8040lbs. total. so my heavier suspension is about 800lbs more than your weight ? i have the 6.0L diesel, i see that you have the 7.3L, so my engine is a little heavier than yours ? never looked that up.....so if i put the full 3682lbs that i can with my tires, i would be over my GVWR. now, in my case my rear axle most likely would not be over, but it would be right there at 7000lbs. i think even with the 6.0L over the front axle, my headlights would be aiming skyward.....but also Ford beefed up the trucks capacities with the introduction of the 6.0L to better compete with dodge, IIRC......

the crazy thing in my setup is that even with 5 links on my dual cam, my steer axle weight with the trailer hooked up only goes to 4880lbs. drive axle goes to 5980lbs. and trailer axles are 8020lbs. total. this is with my full set of passengers including our golden, and firewood in the back of the truck, genset, and a full fresh water tank in the trailer (50 gal including water heater). empty black and grey tanks. i get very little weight transfer with the slide in camper package and the snow plow prep package stiffening things up. that is why i use 600lb. bars on my dual cam, to keep the hitch connection to the truck as soft as possible. i have tried both 800lb and 1000lb bars with this setup, and i get the same weight transfer, just less bend in the bars and a rougher ride due to the stiffness of the hitch connection.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Truck is a 2000. Ok I get it know 8800lbs is the max weight of the truck. Well we went over that the other day. We went to the local landscape supply place and got 2000lbs of rock for a little project at the house. The truck weight was 9340lbs and it did not look like it was squatting that bad. I have seen trucks loaded alot more than mine (bumper almost dragging) Well Im not to worried 540lbs over is not all that much for a 10 mile ride home.


----------

